# Trek 8000 with interesting parts.



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I came across this Trek with an interesting collection of parts on craigslist. I was keeping my eye out for some Bullseye cranks and this bike came up. The guy I bought this from raced in the early 90's in Minnesota. He said he upgraded the parts as soon as he bought the bike and didn't change anything since. WIW?...$250. Here are some pics and a parts list.

Frame: 1992 Trek 8000 Easton 7000 series ProGram aluminum
Fork: Tange Big Fork
Rims: Matrix Mt. Titan
Hubs: XT 732 rear, Bullseye front
Quick Release: Ringle Cam-Twist rear. XT front
Tires: Continental Baja (Fried)
Pedals: XT 737
Crank: Bullseye
Rear Cogs: HG90 7 speed Hyperglide
Bottom Bracket: Bullseye
Front Derailleur: DX 650
Rear Derailleur: 105
Shifters: XT MO95
Handlebars: 3ttt Pro Compe with cut down Onza bar ends.
Stem: Softride
Headset: Tioga
Brake set: XT 734
Brake levers: XT
Saddle: Vetta Gel
Seat Post: American Classic 27.2 Purple Ano
Paint: Lunar 
Size: 18"


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow....thats some old skool parts. I haven't seen a black softride like that before! Some of it doesn't make sense though. Why would the original owner change the rear derailleur? Plus I don't like the purple seatpost....kinda tacky...unless it was a Ringle!


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't understand the 105 derailleur either and I agree, the ano parts make the bike look like an Easter egg. Oh well, the cannibalization will start soon.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Strip-and-flips of that type of bike are great--no guilt, and it holds most of its value even with the high-end pieces swapped out. In this area, you could replace all of the components on that bike with some solid STX or Alivio stuff, and still easily get about $200 for it on Craigslist (Philly in Springtime= campus special). That's a nice pick up.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The wheels may be stock. In 90/91, Trek's higher end bikes had Bullseye hubs, Grafton brakes, Easton bars and American stems.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Wait till MTBR see's what I have lurking....I should have it in about a week! I scored big time on it. Just need a buddy to come through! I have another project involving a Trek 9200 (voted the worst bike by several members)! I just recently gassed the "donuts" and I am doing a retro/new bike build!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

road rear derailleurs were very popular here in Italy for their lighter weight and quick shifts, especially when matched with a road cogset and microdrive chainrings..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

even said:


> road rear derailleurs were very popular here in Italy for their lighter weight and quick shifts, especially when matched with a road cogset and microdrive chainrings..


... and slicks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

They were popular here in canada, hell everywhere among the folks who could read a catalog for their better bikes at the time. A 105 derailleur was as light as an XT short cage but cost half as much. The ultegra was an ounce lighter for the same price and both the road derailleurs would still work with a 30T cog just fine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic strip and flip for $250. Keep what you need.


Road derailleurs on MTBs are for cool people!


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Those bar ends look more like Control Stix to me.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah...always saw road cassettes on MTB's back in the day but never saw road derailleurs on mtbs. I know alot of guys did road hubs but never derailleurs....I guess cost was a major factor! Definately rock the Control Stix...love those....still have a pair of my own!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Vader said:


> The wheels may be stock. In 90/91, Trek's higher end bikes had Bullseye hubs, Grafton brakes, Easton bars and American stems.


No that particular Trek 8000 came with a dx-xt gruppo (xt shifters-levers and dx all the rest), incl. DX hubs. The stock parts I can see are: the saddle, shifters-levers, front der., brakes, rims, headset.
The only trek coming with Bullseyes was the carbon.alu 8900, but only in 1991. In 1992 it had a complete xtr gruppo.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

It is entirely plausible that the front wheel from an 8900 ended up on that 8000 at the dealer it was sold from. Many dealers will "borrow" a wheel from a bike off the floor to do a repair in a hurry, figuring they'll replace it later. Do that enough times with enough bikes and you end up having to scavenge parts to re-assemble the completes to sell.

At a shop I worked at a few years ago, they brought in a Rocky Mountain Element Tribal SE frame which the owner claimed it for himself since it was the correct size and he needed a mountain bike because his gf was primarily a mountain biker at the time (he has long been a roadie for 95% of his riding). So he ordered the same size Element 50 as a complete to swap the parts over onto the tribal. Then we took apart a GT Avalanche Pro to get the parts to rebuild the Element, and then the parts from a Avalanche 1.0 moved onto the Pro frame, and then one of the mechanics ended up buying the Avalanche 1.0 frame.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah yes, for sure (even because this one sports Matrix rims and black hubs). I was just pointing out that the 1992 8000 mounted DX hubs as stock parts.


----------

